# 127.0.0.1 port 119 connection refused

## sda

How do I enable connecting to my localhost prot 119? I'm attempting to connect to my leafnode server with slrn.

Thanks.

----------

## handsomepete

What is port 119... nntp?  What's happening when you try to connect?  Is port 119 commented out in /etc/services?

----------

## sda

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> What is port 119... nntp?  What's happening when you try to connect?  Is port 119 commented out in /etc/services?

 

Yes it's nntp, bascially I'm running a local leafnode server. I've set this thing up numerous times on other distros and usually it was set in hosts.allow and hosts. deny. However when attempting to connect with my newsreader I'm given verbatim: `Connecting to host localhost ...connection to 127.0.0.1, port 119:Connection refused'

It's uncommented in /etc/services and I'm not running ipchains.  I've also got the xinetd.d leafnode set up as in mandrake a distro that uses xinetd and as the leafnode `how to' suggests. Basically this is what I have in that file, maybe you can see something I might have missed...

service nntp

{

        socket_type = stream

        protocol    = tcp

        wait        = no

        user        = news

        server      = /usr/sbin/leafnode

        disable     = no

        flags       = REUSE

        log_on_failure += USERID

}

Thanks for the assistance.

----------

## sda

Well I figured it out myself and I'll share in case anyone else has this problem.

For some reason xinetd doesn't start on bootup - why I haven't figured out yet. But once enabled, I was rock `n' rolling.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lasker

 *sda wrote:*   

> Well I figured it out myself and I'll share in case anyone else has this problem.
> 
> For some reason xinetd doesn't start on bootup - why I haven't figured out yet. But once enabled, I was rock `n' rolling.
> 
> 

 

I'm currently running into the same problem: I can start leafnode and fetchnews but cannot connect slrn to leafnode.

In a former posting you list the contents of your 'xinetd'.

Most of them was  done already by the leafnode ebuild, it's here (now? has changed?) in '/etc/xinetd.d/leafnode-nntp'.

When I start slrn now with 'slrn -f ~/.jnewsrc --create', I get the known message (Connection refused...), even after starting leafnode by hand as root.

I'm also confused by man leafnode: "It is run from /etc/inetd.conf when someone wants to read news."

But there is no /etc/inetd.conf in gentoo! How did you solve that?

Hope you're still reading here since your last posting is about 3 month ago...

----------

## rac

Gentoo does not ship with inetd by default, like many other distributions do.  Have you installed xinetd?  If not, try 

```
# emerge xinetd

# rc-update add xinetd default
```

----------

## Lasker

 *rac wrote:*   

> Gentoo does not ship with inetd by default, like many other distributions do.  Have you installed xinetd?  If not, try 
> 
> ```
> # emerge xinetd
> 
> ...

 

I always thought it's essential, so I didn't check!  :Embarassed: 

It works now, but looks like a lot of work in front of me now:

This leafnode / slrn combination is a real monster...   :Shocked: 

THANKS!

----------

